# hi



## messias (15. März 2002)

Hi! ein paar von euch kennen bestimmt http://www.shadowness.com ... hoffe ich jedenfalls :>... wahrscheinlich seht ihr auch diese weiblichen figuren mit diesem grauton und diesem plastischen aussehen... zuerst wuerd ich gerne wissen, WOHER er diese bilder hat, weil ich war eigentlich ueberall und hab so aehnliche nich gefunden... und dann wuerd ich noch gerne wissen, WIE er die pics erstellt hat :>

gruß


----------



## tilman (16. März 2002)

*noch fragen?* also erstmal langsam bitte.

nein, die bilder wirst du schon selber finden muessen.

zu den bilder dann, wuerde sagen viele trendwhore element, ein verstaendnis von design, und ne menge koennen, und freizeichenkuenste. ausserdem viel zeit.


wenn du dcih dran versuchen willst, go ahead, doch leider ist das weder kreativ noch glaube ich das es viele leute auf der welt gibt die das so perfekt nachahmen koennen. 

sorry fuers ein wenig harsch sein. doch ist nun mal so.


----------



## messias (16. März 2002)

*^^*

hi tilman... es is nich so, das ich mir seine frauen klauen will  ich will mir nur mal anschaun, wie ich mit diesem style klarkomm ^^
mein prob war eben halt, das ich ueberall gesucht hatte und kein bild gefunden hatte, das nur annaehernd so gut war  ...
das is mein eigentliches prob :>

greetz


----------



## subzero (16. März 2002)

nimm ne andere....
geh auf irgenteine porn site..holste eine mit corset oda so..feddich..

aber wrde sie noch etwas unkentlich bearbiten...


----------



## messias (16. März 2002)

*...*

aber meine mami hat mir verboten auf pornoseiten zu gehen ^^
*nif* *nif*


also, danke nochmal fuer eure hilfen


----------



## Mythos007 (16. März 2002)

Chellaz messias,

probier es doch zum Anfang einfach mal mit
meiner Freundin hier ... müsste eigentlich 
gut funktionieren ... bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## messias (17. März 2002)

*hi...*

hi...
ich mach mich jetzt mal an deine freundin dran ^^ ... mal schaun was aus ihr wird 

ich poste das dann mal hier 

gruß


----------



## addïct (17. März 2002)

Hatte Langeweile und hab mich auch mal dran versucht


----------



## AciDemon (17. März 2002)

hey addict sieht echt stark aus! mit was hast du gearbeitet? nur mit brushes? oder mit filtern?


----------



## subzero (17. März 2002)

öööhm.... weiß dieses mädchen das wir ihr bild verwenden...??
hat jeman ein copyright für das bild?


----------



## addïct (17. März 2002)

Mit Airbrush, Gaussian Blur und Dodge Tool.


----------



## Mythos007 (17. März 2002)

@ addïct wow verdammte ******** sieht
das wieder genial aus !

bitte um eine *ausführliche* erklärung
=> Danke !!!

Bis dann dann euer Mythos

N.S.: Muss kein Tutorial sein - ein walk 
throught würde mir auch reichen ...


----------



## AciDemon (17. März 2002)

dito....habs zwar probiert...aber so richtig was geworden ist es nicht....vielleicht bin ich einfach (noch) zu doof um mit den brushes umzugehen...


----------



## addïct (17. März 2002)

OK ich hab hier mal ein kleines Tutorial geschrieben. Ich hab aber das engl. PS! Hab aber versucht so weit wie möglich zu übersetzen!


----------



## Mythos007 (17. März 2002)

*Juhuu* *daumenhochzeig* verdammt - warum kann man
jemanden nicht 2 x bewerten *g* VIELEN DANK !


----------



## AciDemon (17. März 2002)

danke addict, danke mythos!


----------



## Scopeeye (17. März 2002)

Hm also ich habe auch mal ausprobiert und das Ergebniss erziehlt.
Sieht irgendwie sehr seltsam aus ??!!


----------



## Mythos007 (18. März 2002)

@ Scopeeye sieht doch schon gut aus - fehlen halt nur
noch die highlights und ein wenig die Blautönung ...

sacht mal kennt ihr auch diese Geschichte, wo sich
der Künstler in sein Model verliebt ... ich glaube
das passiert bei mir gerade  wer sie wohl ist ???

Bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## Z-r0 (18. März 2002)

hi
der link mit dem tutorial funktioniert bei mir nicht 
kannste das vielleicht nochmal uppen ?


----------



## addïct (18. März 2002)

OK Das Tutorial ist wieder online.

Danke Mythos007


----------



## Scopeeye (18. März 2002)

*THX @ Mythos*

Danke für die aufmunterung !!!!*froi*
Aber ich finde das das Bild in meiner Version wie ein Strichkind, das auf Drogen is aussieht.
Ich muss noch ne Menge lernen und "Trainieren"!



@Admin Sorry wegen der Formulierung aber es trifft was ich denke !

P.S.: Sch.... schon wieder Oftopic. Irgendwann Lern ich das nochmal.Ich hoffe ojne ausm Forum geschmissen zu werden !


----------



## shiver (4. April 2002)

sorry für's wiederbeleben dieses threads....

da ich heute ein bisschen langeweile hatte, hab ich mich auch mal rangesetzt.. hab ne andere tussi genommen, deine war mir dann doch zu klein mythos 

das orginal der dame hier: <a href="http://www.head-design.net/disturbed-minds.de/crappy.jpg" target="_blank">::boing::</a>

http://www.head-design.net/disturbed-minds.de/ihateshadowness.jpg







hat dann doch etwas länger gedauert, da das rendern dieser komischen polygon-haufen 4 stunden dauerte... für den rest gingen dann nochmal so ca 2,5 stunden drauf, is also doch kein so n "5-minuten-dann-fertig"-murks.... naja.

falls jemand die ebenen interessieren: <a href="http://www.head-design.net/disturbed-minds.de/layer2.jpg" target="_blank">::möp::</a>


na denne.

und NEIN, falls es jemand interessiert, ich schreibe keine tutorials dafür, denn die gibt's alle schon.
schaut euch nur aufm board um, ich hab auch nix anderes gemacht


----------



## C.Bird (4. April 2002)

Beide Bilder schaun voll PHATT AUS!!
großes GRATZ an DICH und Mythos


----------



## 2mac (4. April 2002)

*dodge tool..?*

hi!
erstmal ein dickes lob,das tutorilas ist super!
aber was ist das "dodge-tool"..?habe nur ps in deutsch!

würde mich über antwort freuen!
mfg.mac


----------



## barney (4. April 2002)

hi,

ja von mir auch ein dickes lob  

und zur hilfe das ist das dodge tool.

mfg barney


----------



## addïct (4. April 2002)

ok hab noch ein paar kleine Bildchen eingefügt, als Hilfe 


Danke übrigens für's Lob


----------

